# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Witam jakiej diagnozy moge sie spodziewac bedac na wizycie u neu. majac taki wynik

## daniel1981

Wyprostowanie lordozy szyjnej. Na poziomie C5/C6 widać przepuklinę tylną z przewagą strony
lewej. Modeluje ona przednią ścianę worka opony twardej, a także przednią ścianę rdzenia
szyjnego w większym stopniu na lewo od linii pośrodkowej. Uciśnięty jest również lewy korzonek
nerwowy w zachyłku bocznym. Szerokopodstawna przepuklina tylna na poziomie C6/C7
symetrycznie modeluje worek opony twardej, a także przednią ścianę rdzenia szyjnego bez
wyraźnych cech ucisku na korzonki nerwowe. Uszkodzenie pierścienia włóknistego na długości
ok. 3-4mm w linii pośrodkowej na poziomie C6/C7. Wysokość trzonów kręgów zachowana
prawidłowa. Rdzeń kręgowy bez zmian ogniskowych. W odcinku piersiowym kręgosłupa na
poziomach Th1/Th2, Th2/Th3, Th3/Th4 widać również wypukliny krążków międzykręgowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Jaaa

Masz zniszczony kręgosłup i tyle... Uszkodzone dyski międzykręgowe, które uciskają na nerwy powodując bóle. Masz spłaszczoną lordozę szyjną i dyskopatię, więc możesz odczuwać  bóle głowy , drętwienia kończyn. Ciężkie przypadki można operować, ale z reguły najlepiej po prostu wzmacniać mięśnie trzymające kręgosłup, aby był stabilny i "nie bolał". Ćwiczenia na mięśnie głębokie (na równowagę), rozciąganie - to trzeba robić. Idź do dobrego fizjoterapeuty, chodź na basen (dowiedz się jak pływać, aby sobie nie zaszkodzić) - basen pomaga relaksować napięte mięśnie, niweluje ból. Póki co nie obciążaj kręgosłupa, nie noś ciężkich rzeczy, nie rób szybkich nagłych ruchów, nie siedź/stój długo w jednej pozycji, rób delikatne ćwiczenia rozluźniające na wszystkie części kręgosłupa, na szyję koniecznie. Możesz kupić poduszkę ortopedyczną, ale nie każdemu pomaga. Więcej nie pomogę, musisz porozmawiać z neurologiem oraz dobrym fizjoterapeutą.

----------


## daniel1981

dziękuje bardzo za pomoc 16 mam umowinone spotkanie z lekarzem zobacze czy pokieruje mnie do jakiegoś fizjoterapeuty pozdrawiam

----------


## Jaaa

Czy cię pokieruje czy nie pokieruje, to do specjalisty, który ci pokaże jak ćwiczyć, iść musisz. Nie wiem, jakie masz objawy, ale z takimi uszkodzeniami jak masz już teraz możesz mieć w przyszłości duże problemy - bóle, promieniujące do połowy ciała, do kończyn, niedowłady, drętwienia, zawroty głowy... To, co masz teraz popsute, jest już praktycznie nie do naprawy - chyba, że operacją, ale tego nie chcesz. Musisz się rozciągać, aby uciski się zmniejszały, i wzmacniać mięśnie, aby trzymały kręgosłup i nie dopuszczały do nadwerężeń. Do tego zdrowa dieta, dużo wody, brak nadwagi koniecznie, ruch.

----------


## daniel1981

Objawy juz sa odczuwalne bole glowy zdretwiale palce u lewej reki prądy ktore ida z kregoslupa do reki zawroty glowy tak to juz wyglada

----------


## Jaaa

Czyli standardowe objawy. Musisz ćwiczyć, wzmacniać plecy, rozciągać się, unikać przeciążeń - inaczej się nie da. Musisz się nauczyć, jak to wszystko robić poprawnie, więc bez wsparcia profesjonalisty się nie obejdzie. Dodatkowo są też różne zajęcia w klubach fitnesowych pt. "Zdrowy kręgosłup", polecam, ale dopiero po spotkaniu z kimś, kto obejrzy twój wynik rezonansu, bo i ćwiczeniami można sobie zrobić krzywdę.

----------


## stalker8

Potwierdzam - można się uszkodzić. Wraca temat kręgosłupa i ćwiczeń. Chętnie bym jednak napisał co w ostatnich latach ze swoim robiłem. Chyba jutro, bo znowu zmęczony, ale jakoś tak... luźniej. ...I kolejny dzień na krześle, no nic.
...Tylko, że jak publikować coś takiego? Bez sensu to, że myślałem, że sam sobie poradzę z tymi ćwiczeniami. W sumie to i tak powinienem sam. W ostatnich dniach nie ćwiczę nic - chyba dzięki temu mniejszy ból w stawach rąk dzisiaj, tylko czuję przykurcze na plecach. Wypracowanej siły jeszcze starcza, ale jeśli będę tak dalej siedział, to w końcu... nie wiem co będzie - ból.
Patrzę post wyżej - moja lewa ręka też drętwieje. Trudno powiedzieć co jest przyczyną, ale wydaje mi się, że gdy ćwiczyłem mocno, to całkiem mało to odczuwałem. A może już tak przyzwyczajony jestem... parestezje mam chyba wszędzie, najbardziej czuję w nogach, właśnie teraz wieczorem. Znowu - poprzedni wątek o kręgosłupie sprowadziłem... do nikąd. A może komuś się przyda, jak napiszę? Jutro, ale to chyba wyjdzie długi wpis. A teraz spać. 

Taki spokojniejszy w tej chwili, a jeszcze po południu co było... odpocząłem od miejsca gdzie pracuję, jednak, przez parę dni urlopu. No to? - Jutro spróbuję tu wpisać, co mi się wydaje, gdzie popełniałem błędy z ćwiczeniami. Chyba nie ma co tego weryfikować, ani kto... bo przecież ja nie znoszę krytyki? Ani z jakiej racji ktoś miałby mi pomóc, a poza tym: wydaje mi się, że zdrowy rozsądek zachować i nie forsować się wystarczy, no i regularność. I staranność. Ostatnio coraz więcej tu piszę, czyli nie chcę się nauczyć bycia introwertykiem - odkładam to, jak zwykle. Toaleta i spać, pozdrawiam.

----------


## stalker8

> Czyli standardowe objawy. Musisz ćwiczyć, wzmacniać plecy, rozciągać się, unikać przeciążeń - inaczej się nie da. Musisz się nauczyć, jak to wszystko robić poprawnie, więc bez wsparcia profesjonalisty się nie obejdzie. Dodatkowo są też różne zajęcia w klubach fitnesowych pt. "Zdrowy kręgosłup", polecam, ale dopiero po spotkaniu z kimś, kto obejrzy twój wynik rezonansu, bo i ćwiczeniami można sobie zrobić krzywdę.


Ponieważ lubię wypowiedzi Pani "jaaa", a obiecałem ćwiczenia, bo wczoraj pomyślałem coś sobie durnie, to dzisiaj kolejny zestaw - jeden już był, w innym wątku.

_→youtube.com/watch?v=Uh-JEL_LHUs_

Jak widać, całość zabiera nieco ponad dwie minuty, z komentarzem.

A poniżaj trening hydromasażem:
_→ youtube.com/watch?v=mEKKKQdSYCs_

Nie szukałem go długo, bo zaufałem Google - całkowicie. I dzięki temu mogę zachować twarz, po tym co tu wczoraj wpisałem - że dziękuję za wszystkie porady.

----------


## stalker8

Przepraszam: "Jaaa".

----------


## daniel1981

Panie stalker8 Pan jaja sobie robi ?

----------


## stalker8

> Panie stalker8 Pan jaja sobie robi ?


Pan zainteresował się co sobie robię? medyczka.pl/przewlekly-bol-doprowadza-mnie-do-55408#post149174

→ youtube.com/watch?v=s_xtt9M4TY8

Otóż, przesiaduję na krześle. Mam trudności z zamieszczeniem tego komentarza, coś nie tak naciskam klawisze na klawiaturze. Natomiast, w powyższym filmie, w którym pani z panem udostępniają, co które ma najlepszego do zaoferowania - nie ma mnie.

Po wczorajszym spacerze (1 godzina), drugi palec lewej stopy licząc od najgrubszego, który jest krzywy - lekko jakby spuchnięty. Problemem jest to, że nie chcę chodzić do tej pracy, ani po prostu żadnej.

Ruchy hantlami wykonywane wczoraj, spowodowały, że mi w piersiowym chrupie; stawy rąk - nie bolą bardziej. W nocy, nad ranem - ramienne (barki) i szyjny już, szyjny. Krzyżowo biodrowe - słabo działa ten Aglan, jest napisane, że do krótkiego stosowania, a nie chce mi się sprawdzać, czy meloxicam ma coś do receptorów (enzymów?) cox... 

Czyli ćwiczyć jak ci państwo na filmie też nie. Ponieważ terapia odniosła skutek i bardzo źle mi robi widok rozebranych pań, ani trzepać się lepiej nie próbować, bo jeszcze gorzej (szczegóły podałbym jeszcze na psychiatrycznym, jak sobie przy tym uszkadzam... - czy już pisałem o tym?).

Natomiast ważna informacja - teraz. To znaczy - dla mnie, bo kogo to może obchodzić.
W 2012, styczeń, na neurologii, gdzie też, ale bardzo mało dogadywałem durnie; leżał obok facet - 48 lat. Rak mózgu, w pół roku. No chyba przedostatnie stadium, nieoperacyjny już. Mieszkał z rodzicami, trochę pracował jako "cieć" → proszę Pani "Jaaa", ale prawda do renty nie miał, więc pisał jakieś odwołania do ministra, czy kogoś...

I po co mu to? - Jeszcze jak mu się wydawało, że go wyleczą.

Koledzy z ochrony, no takiej to jak i on ochroniaż, przyszli go odwiedzić. No i rodzice - po 80-tce, bez znajomości angielskiego. A przedtem był w jakimś szpitalu, gdzie wojskowych kładą, to mówił, że karmili dobrze. 

Ale przenieśli go stamtąd. ...Myślę, co pisać dalej... ;(

Ksiądz, też obok. Z tytułem naukowym, pokazywał mi Chrome, na laptopie drugiego ochroniarza, który był szczęśliwy w życiu. Cierpliwy - na pewno introwertyk. A na noc prosił o tabletki, które pielęgniarki nosiły jakby stewardessy, które kojarzę z filmów, gdy oglądałem. Nie miał w sobie chrześcijańskiej siły, żeby spać - ulegał słabości.

A mnie po co renta?

I przyniosły mi coaxil, to chowałem w skarpetce, jak mi pielęgniarka powiedziała nazwę, a ksiądz pomógł wyszukać na laptopie. Wolno Wam założyć ile chcecie tematów - o autyzmie, upośledzeniu, zdebileniu.

Do renty mam najwcześniej za rok, ale nie muszą dać, bo byłoby to bez sensu, a i tak chyba nie wytrzymam, żeby móc wtedy osiągnąć... poziom życia.

Ból, rotacja, mięsień mostkowy, skracamy, maksymalnie, rozluźnić... - co on gada? Co mnie to obchodzi.

----------

